
Ask HN: What will be the impact of Google's campus on San Jose? - panosv
Google is planning of building between 6-8 million square feet of offices and other spaces in the Diridon Station area in San Jose. This will bring up to 20,000 workers to the San Jose area.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mercurynews.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;06&#x2F;20&#x2F;google-san-jose-negotiate-transit-village-downtown&#x2F;<p>Around this, other real estate projects started to emerge: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mercurynews.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;06&#x2F;23&#x2F;google-village-million-square-foot-downtown-san-jose-tech-campus&#x2F;<p>Obviously, if all these come to fruition, the impact on San Jose and the area will be huge.<p>I live in San Jose, and I overall support the project. I am sure, there will be problems and bumps along the way, but if I had to chose between San Jose with Google and San Jose without Google, I would go with the former.<p>I am asking HN, what will be the expected impact of this on:
-Real Estate
-Housing
-Traffic
-Transportation
-Crime
-Schools
-Life style (restaurants, activities, art)
-San Jose University
-Character of the area (Latino, Japan Town)
-Other areas that are important and haven&#x27;t listed<p>This story repeated two decades ago in Mountain View. What has been the impact there, and what should we expect in San Jose?
======
DrScump
Where do you see high-rise, dense urban industrial development in Mountain
View?

------
cylinder
To those of us not from the Bay Area, Mountain View and San Jose might as well
be the same place.

------
bsvalley
It's obvious right? More traffic and higher cost of living. Nothing really
new...

